# Increase Libido - Women Ideas



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

I am looking for ways to increase my wife's libido.
What suggestions do the women have - is it possible 
to turn your partner into some who has strong desire 
for sex from one that only has it once a week ..

What are some ideas that you guys know can work 
to ignite that spark ?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Make love to her mind. Slowly seduce her during the day. Try not to start at night in the bedroom. Let her know she is the most important thing in your life. Never take her for granted. Read MMSLP. 

Hormone balancing is another if she is 35 years old or older.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

The guy who figures that one out will be a billionaire overnight.

Menopause can cause the ladies to get a sex drive boost.

Female viagra if there is such a thing.

She has to want to make the effort and have more sex. If she doesn't care to do so, nothing you can do about this.

Sex once a week isn't great or much but its better than nothing, yes?

So much for her taking care of your needs (sexual) as her own.....its what she wants and nuts to you.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

as has been said, she has to want it too. you can lead a horse to water but you cannot get them to drink.

most women have what is called responsive desire. most men have spontaneous desire. spontaneous means, the need for sex frequently pops in your head for no particular reason. responsive means that their desire warms up as a reaction to something. a dirty whisper in the ear, an extended kiss earlier in the evening, reading erotica, watching porn....all these can do it.

my wife's libido sky rocketed when she was reading the 50 shades of grey book series. maybe see if she would be into reading some erotica or sometimes called romatica literatue.


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Q tip said:


> Read MMSLP.


Sorry, it's pretty acronym-heavy here.

http://www.amzn.com/1460981731


----------



## TruthHunter (Jul 15, 2014)

bubba29 said:


> my wife's libido sky rocketed when she was reading the 50 shades of grey book series. maybe see if she would be into reading some erotica or sometimes called romatica literatue.


I remember when my wife read the entire 50 shades trilogy, and there was absolutely no increase in our sex life. Thinking back... that might have been about the same time she thought she was getting premature arthritis. :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Connect emotionally


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

TruthHunter said:


> I remember when my wife read the entire 50 shades trilogy, and there was absolutely no increase in our sex life. Thinking back... that might have been about the same time she thought she was getting premature arthritis. :rofl:


was it arthritis in the wrist?


----------



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

Not sure how to seduce my wife. I thinks she is disconnected from her sexual side

I texted her and ccalled her sexy and she told me II think about sex...a lot..she then asked why ppeople think about sex so much..what is the purpose ..?

When she gets into work mode she just doesn't have an interested in anything else ..

trying...hugs...comnecting...llistening..

Peace and love ..thinking positive


----------



## White.Rabbit (Feb 24, 2014)

What age is she, could her hormones have changed, is she stressed or over tired, has she put on weight, suffered a lack of confidence or could her pelvic floor muscles do with toning?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

is she on any medications? Some can just obliterate libido... I know, my wife does take some... zero sex drive...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A new lover for her will almost certainly accomplish that - but will do nothing for YOU. Sorry, I've got nothing that hasn't been mentioned, and this issue was a major reason why I divorced my ex. Actually, filing did raise her libido - for about a week!


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

Best advice is to improve yourself. Get in better shape, dress better, become a more interesting person. She is either into you or she's not. The real benefit of this plan is that regardless of whether she comes around or not, you benefit in the end.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Has she ever had a high libido?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

TruthHunter said:


> I remember when my wife read the entire 50 shades trilogy, and there was absolutely no increase in our sex life. Thinking back... that might have been about the same time she thought she was getting premature arthritis. :rofl:


Sadly, same here. She read about 1/3, then stopped and said it was poorly written. Just like when guys turn off porn in disgust and say "i can't watch this, the script has unresolved plot lines.":rofl:

i DID, by observation, notice that my wife gets turned on by social situations with other men. (not sure if this is a red flag or not). Was at a casino, waiting for her to show up. She shows, hits me up for money, then walks off to a blackjack table. 6 tables away, i can hear her cavorting and laughing with the other men playing there. Really boisterous. Later on, playing some roulette with me, she was calm, reserved, quiet. Not sure if it was turning on her libido, but she was "turned on" by playing blackjack with a table full of men.

one thing that works a little with mine: lingerie. She complains about wearing it, will not put it on unless i tell her to, but when it is on, she does act coniderably more sexier toward me. It might be the physical act of putting it on, looking in the mirror...might stimulate the brain to anticipate sex. However, others here have reported no effect from lingerie, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

To steal from Ron White: Figure out a way to make semen taste like choclate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tryagain13 (Sep 15, 2014)

This is such a common thread in this forum. "What is the normal amount of frequency for sex?", "How can I get more sex?"...it seems to be a very common issue for couples. AND IT'S VALID!! Sexual intimacy is, in my opinion, the greatest form of expression of love, desire, affection that a couple has. (I know, I know....it's just my opinion...many will refute it). When a person is limited in their desire to express themselves sexually, imagine it be likened to someone suddenly losing their ability to communicate through words. Having to use just sign language for example, when you didn't have to before, to communicate all your love and desire and needs and deepest emotions. Would be hard to do! People that are lacking the arena to express themselves frequently through intimacy are being deprived of a lifeblood (just my opinion)! None of this post has helped solve this member's problem, I know. I guess I'm just ranting and raving. I'm not saying there aren't REASONS for it (hormonal imbalance, medications, illness, etc), I'm just saying it's really really sad.


----------



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

My wife used to like sex..we used to have ssex in the night...iin the car....different positions ...69...oral sex...bjtc...what's funny is I am in 3x better shape now and make much more money...my wwife is 47...I think everything changed when she got pregnant. .then she had a fibroid rremoved. .another operation. ..but I think between that and sstress. ..her hormones have xchanged. .no she also has pain.. during sex...she's resisting going to the doctor ...


I really miss the passion and sex....with...my wwife. ..I feel like crying....


----------



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

Now we might have sex once every 3 weeks..no bjs...and she's got no libido...all mme


----------



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

I feel llike I have lost my motivation to try any more....I wish soooo bbadly I could change it....


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I feel llike I have lost my motivation to try any more....I wish soooo bbadly I could change it....


Its common
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

